# PeeWee......is she a cinnamon?



## Spanky (3 mo ago)

her tail is finaly growing and has blue in it.


----------



## Spanky (3 mo ago)

her little wing feathers are lighter than my other 4. She's just a baby.


----------



## Spanky (3 mo ago)

here she is with her buddy









SKY


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

PeeWee is beautiful! However, she is not cinnamon. A brownish cast on yellow-based budgies is normal as their feathers reflect a bit of yellow mixed in with the greyish black of their wing markings, making them appear dark brown in some cases. Cinnamon budgies have 20-40% body color dilution like opaline budgies do and their markings are noticeably light brown! 

They are both adorable.


----------



## Spanky (3 mo ago)

Thank you so much. I love all of my birds very much. So much company since the passing of the last of my 4 wiener dogs. They are such little clowns. They are very spoiled. I, too, thought her feathers would darken as she grew. I just was not sure. She was a freebie when I purchased Sky as PeeWee was being picked on due to her size. Always kicked out of the feed bowl.She had a stump tail. I am thankful she is healthy and thriving along with the rest of the flock.

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgies are adorable!

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## Spanky (3 mo ago)

NO, they like to chew on them. They are Balsa. I am a retired Vet Tech of large and small animals for over 30+ years. I raised enough chickens and operated on bumblefoot myself, fix splayed legs. Processed my own chickens, cattle and pigs and lambs, even goats. My lil birds are fine
I trim their nails myself. PeeWee can't fly she uses those to jump hop I have them on the outside of my cages as well so she can hop up to the top of the cage for her observation curiosity. Sky is the same, when they are older I will remove them. Thank you for your input.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Keep in mind that the majority of members on here are novices and we have no way of knowing someone’s experience unless they specifically say so. Even I who has worked in a wood shop for over five years did not look at that photo and immediately recognize them as balsa wood.

Thank you for clarifying


----------



## Spanky (3 mo ago)

Spanky said:


> NO, they like to chew on them. They are Balsa. I am a retired Vet Tech of large and small animals for over 30+ years. I raised enough chickens and operated on bumblefoot myself, fix splayed legs. Processed my own chickens, cattle and pigs and lambs, even goats. My lil birds are fine
> I trim their nails myself. PeeWee can't fly she uses those to jump hop I have them on the outside of my cages as well so she can hop up to the top of the cage for her observation curiosity. Sky is the same, when they are older I will remove them. Thank you for your input.


It was not my intention to spout off. I just rarely see a cage post without some "expert" spouting off about things. I was told (on another site) my half moon water bowls would trap and kill my birds. I was told my UV lights should be 10" above the cage because that is what some guys Vet recommended. THEY ARE NOT UV LIGHTS. sO i SINCERELY APOLOGIZE to anyone I ticked off.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*THIS MESSAGE IS INTENDED FOR ALL MEMBERS READING THIS THREAD

The Talk Budgies Forum and staff is committed to one goal:
Promoting what we consider to be the "Best" Practices in budgie care for the birds' optimum health and well-being.

Supporting that goal is the underlying tenant of the postings from the staff and the majority of our regularly active members of the forum.

The advice offered by the Talk Budgies staff is based on recommended practices by Avian Veterinarians, reputable and ethical breeders and knowledgeable individuals with extensive experience.
We reserve the right to edit or delete any posts that do not conform to the standards which we promote.

When posting on a forum, members must always keep in mind their words are being read not only by the person to whom they may be responding, but also by hundreds of other members and guests throughout the world.

The staff is working hard on a daily basis to make this forum the best resource we can for those who are seeking what we consider to be the Best Practices for the care of budgies.

Not all members are going to agree with these recommendations.
Not all people are going to follow the advice given.* 
*If any member does not agree with the advice given and/or does not wish to follow it, we certainly cannot force them to do so.
However, we request members not make little of the advice given by our staff on the public forums

We hope this gives everyone visiting Talk Budgies a better perspective with regard to the postings and advice offered on the forums. *


----------

